# Nothing Big, But Found Some



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Been seeing all the door mats on here lately and got the fever. No 8 pounders for me, but did manage to find some.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Looks like most were southerns.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice mess of flounder, 8 pounder or not.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Nice mess of fish. Looks like most were southerns.


What does that mean I don't know????????


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Southern Is the species of flounder .


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice mess of flatties!! They are on the move!! Did you get them deep or shallow? Been seeing them deep in the sound.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like more than 8 pounds worth to me....lol


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

recess said:


> Southern Is the species of flounder .


Recess..
you guys fishing for flounder lately? last year this time you guys crushed them. 
Seems they are sort a scarce this summer fall..I think the heavy rain this past April............low salinities in the bay messed it up?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike Moore said:


> Looks like more than 8 pounds worth to me....lol


Good one Mike........:thumbup::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> Recess..
> you guys fishing for flounder lately? last year this time you guys crushed them.
> Seems they are sort a scarce this summer fall..I think the heavy rain this past April............low salinities in the bay messed it up?


Yes sir been after them for a long while already . Got 19 on Friday and 28 on Saturday.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Eat a few of them and put a few away in the freezer for later on in the Winter.


----------

